# New California IASCA Shows



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

Hello,

After two years of being disappointed by the total lack of IASCA in California, I have decided to do something. I have signed up to be a promoter for IASCA events in California.

So far I have commitments from quite a few local shops as well as manufacturers to host shows during the next year. Apart from the shops Image Dynamics, Arc Audio, and Vertical Doors/Elite Creations have all shown interest in hosting shows.

The first show I am scheduling will be at:

AUDIO SHOPPE - November 15th 2008
6760 Central Avenue Unit A
Riverside, Ca. 92504
(951) 787-0550 (951) 788-9379 (fax)

IASCA has changed their format so that finals will be during spring break. This gives competitiors three extra months to qualify this year. I am also setting up a judges training at Audio Shoppe. Most likely this will be in December or January.

There will definately be at least three shows BEFORE finals. This should give those of you with partially finished projects enough time to get them done. 

IMPORTANT NOTE: IASCA is considering separate East and West coast Finals with CA$H prizes. I am fighting to get this done, but I need to increase west coast interest so I can push it through. Although we may not get a West Coast final this year, I have been told that there will be cash prizes this year at finals.

If IASCA does not get a west coast final going by next year, I will set up a west coast series that will culminate with point based cash prizes.

Feel free to contact me if you have any comments or questions via email at: [email protected]


----------



## piston (Apr 7, 2007)

WOW Iasca, what is that??

Well it is about time we might some more stuff going on out here. The Image events were great, so hopefully these will be just as good, and can get more attention on the West Coast.

Maybe I will have to finish my truck now.

Jason


----------



## Audio Options (Aug 28, 2008)

if your interested in doing one in nor cal I am willing to host one at my shop


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

I am there.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

dual700 said:


> I am there.


See you there.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks heavens! You can count me in on that show, I will be back from MECA finals just in time to make this one. Looks like I need to start getting my shyit in order.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I'll be there.

who are the judges going to be?


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

Good timing.... my Civic will be done right about that time... I'd love to see how it does in a competition.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Even though I am an EAST COAST guy this still makes me happy!

MR MARV better get his ride in gear!!


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Marv get his own vehicle done?? Yeah right when monkeys fly outta my butt.


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm still working on getting judges. Although I am an IASCA judge, I'd rather not if I'm organizing the event. I am calling judges this week though.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

SoCalSQ said:


> I'm still working on getting judges. Although I am an IASCA judge, I'd rather not if I'm organizing the event. I am calling judges this week though.


Is this Todd with the Mustang?


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes sir, it is.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

SoCalSQ said:


> Yes sir, it is.


Then we were in the same class for iasca judge training at ID, competed against each other couple times. (with RJ)


Keep us updated, sir.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Wow, it's been years. I think we have something to look forward to now.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

SoCalSQ said:


> Yes sir, it is.


Todd,

Where you been, I've missed having you at our meets.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Is this the same guy who brought that nice swoop up silver Mustang with a custom install? It is nice you had the initiative in organizing this SoCali event. 

Hope to see you in our future meets b/c it has been a while since the last time you demo that kool muscle Mustang.


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

I've been busy getting my new car ready. I've spent about a year or so on my '05 silver mustang. After 3 stereo installs, 2 engines, 6 transmission rebuilds . . . .I'm getting close !! Of course . . once I throw on the 12 psi pully (in about 2 weeks) on the supercharger I'm sure I'll have the transmission out again.  Can anyone tell me why Ford put a Jaguar transmission in the mustang GT's?

There are some pics here > http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2609356 but I still havent got the pics of the new aftercooler up yet. The stereo is pretty much the same and I'm still waiting on someone (anyone) to sponsor me with an eleanor body kit. Maybe I'll get some pics up on there today . .gotta show off the new lambo doors, hehe.

I'll be tuning and redoing the fiberglass work on the mids over the course of the next month. No more horns for me . . . which means "my Dyns won't rip your corneas off when the distortion guitar kicks in" Don't tell Eric at Speaker Works though, he's grumpy enough as it is.


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

is there a link for the rules?


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Bottom of the page....

http://www.iasca.com/content/Formats/02sqi.aspx


----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

Todd, 

If you run into a problem with getting enough judges let me know we can see about getting a couple of the Denver judges out (couple days in Cali in Nov would be nice.

Bryan


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

man, I would love to get my horns and DSP6 in and try this.


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

dual700 said:


> Then we were in the same class for iasca judge training at ID, competed against each other couple times. (with RJ)
> 
> 
> Keep us updated, sir.


So its you Todd you have to see my new system SOLD ALL THE ZAPS 

Rj


----------



## Quinc (Oct 20, 2008)

Audio Options said:


> if your interested in doing one in nor cal I am willing to host one at my shop


Signed up just to say +1! I'm in Chico and would love to come to a show in Nor. Cal or even Reno, NV.


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

Its official and posted on IASCA.com : http://www.iasca.com/content/Events/default.aspx 

It was nice seeing so many of you and your systems at the BBQ. Hope to see you all there.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Have we figured out who the judge or judges will be? I heard thru the grapevine that I might want to step away from this one for one reason or another and it has nothing to do with the quality of the judging.


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

I have judges scheduled for the event, yes. They're experienced, intelligent, thoughtful and love long walks on the beach.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I don't think the question was "will there be judges", it was "WHO will the judges be"??? Eric from Id? I'm guessing by atsaubrey's comments it could be.

Just shoot straight Todd, no need to beat around the bush man


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

Lets address a few issues here:

- I had about 5 people to choose from. Two of those people were available on Nov. 15th, therefore they are the judges.

- I am hosting a judge training in December so that I can increase the pool of judges and get a feel for who I trust judging the competitions.

- Most of the available judges (all but 2) are in now or have been in the car audio industry.

Matt from ID will be judging the SQ portion, Jeremy will be judging install. For those of you who don't like a person in the industry judging, I think we all have to have faith in the integrity of the judge and trust that he will follow the rules which say (paraphrasing) " Ignore what equipment is in the car and listen to it, then judge it"

As far as people who don't like the way a certain judge may score systems, I think you need to keep in mind that that judge will be doing his best to fairly and uniformly judge the cars.

The reason I don't like to post who the judges will be is that I don't want a bunch of people whining about it a month before the event. I'd prefer folks to save their crying for after the show.

For any of you who plan on complaining about the judging at my events, do me a favor: 
Sign up for the judge training. Learn to judge cars. Judge events for me. Then you won't have anything to complain about 

The judge training is most likely going to happen, I will have a final OK by Tuesday and the event should be posted on www.iasca.com by the end of the week.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Dude, you seriously need to slow your roll and attitude.....no one was complaining..... he was asking who the judges were to find out if there was a potential conflict of interest.

Your post was the only one that seems to include complaining. honestly, if that is the type of attitude a promoter has it makes me less inclined to want to participate. I would love to do something like this for fun, but if it is already that much of an issue for you when someone wants a straight answer, it puts a stigma on the event.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Fred I agree and disagree with you at the same time. I think he may have come across that way but also realize he is busting his butt for ALL of us. I for one would NOT complain EVER with who judged my car, my only concern is what OTHER people think of a particular person judging my car. I guess I need to think about this one. I for one really really really need to see if I can some way some how make it down for the judges training.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Lets face it guys.....all the good judges are in the industry and either connected to a mfgr or are the mfgr. I don't care who judges, but lets be real here. Nopi nationals had a show last July and Iasca was there. Only about 6 people showed up to do sq. 6 people doing a show is not going to promote more shows. Todd, I would suggest you ease up a little bit man. I really appreciate you stepping up and making this happen, but I think the biggest complaint you might have initially is guys not realizing the rules for Iasca, NOT who is judging. zip ties ever 6", fused cables less than 18" from the battery terminal etc.

Again, I hope that this show jumps off, but we need to chill out. I dont care if atsaubrey competes with id horns and Eric judges. At some point we have to rely on integrity and fairness. To find a judge that is'nt affiliated with a speaker brand, amplifer, or accessories is crazy  Not gonna happen

Now lets get this show moving!!


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Aubrey, I understand, but what I was trying to get across is there was no complaining or attitudes coming across in this thread until the promoter tried to skirt a direct question and then called people out for their attitudes. 

I appreciate what the guy is doing, but to start calling people out when you are the only one posting attitude shows poor judgment. That along with peeling out in a neighborhood at a local SQ meet does not come across well. 

I would agree with Bigred, I would have no problem having Eric judge a car with horns, or a zapco guys judging cars with zapco equipment, as long as they are qualified to do so. 

I think posting the rules would be great, especially since you have to join the iasca site to get them.

I think in the end conflict of interest or not, attitude or not the goal is to have an event and have people enjoy themselves and promote the hobby. I am all for that.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

fredridge said:


> Aubrey, I understand, but what I was trying to get across is there was no complaining or attitudes coming across in this thread until the promoter tried to skirt a direct question and then called people out for their attitudes.
> 
> I appreciate what the guy is doing, but to start calling people out when you are the only one posting attitude shows poor judgment. That along with peeling out in a neighborhood at a local SQ meet does not come across well.
> 
> ...


X2.


So what are the rules and when is this event jumping off?


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

I was saying that because I already had 2 people say theyre not going because of the judge I had ffor the event. This was at the BBQ on th 18th. And those were the only people I told who was judging. THAT was the reason
I made that post, not to cause drama, but to hopefully prevent any more. Sorry if I came across wrong.

I will ask IASCA if i can post the rules on this site today.

-Todd


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

anyone and everyone who is curious of the competition framework should just enter anyway...regardless of a 'crappy' judge. then you'll know about all the competition drama posted on the boards...lmao!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

low said:


> anyone and everyone who is curious of the competition framework should just enter anyway...regardless of a 'crappy' judge. then you'll know about all the competition drama posted on the boards...lmao!


That's a pretty good suggestion.


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

This why IASCA is dead in socal because of noob drama just like Low said just compete.Stop the drama and let your system do the talking. Rj (IASCA Socal judge)


----------



## BlakMajik (Sep 2, 2008)

It's a possibility I might try to make the trek from AZ there. After the Tulsa show I had some reworking to do to get it right. Not sure if it is still where it needs to be though. We will see.

I agree with the previous comments. There is no right to complain about anything if you didn't compete in the first place. If anything, someone from ID listening to horns should be the first person to pick out something WRONG sounding in the car than anyone I would think.


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

You can view the IASCA rules by becoming a member of the IASCA "community" , which is like registering for a forum. You don't have to join IASCA as a member to view the rules.

-Peace, love, and center imaging


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

I signed up for the judges training. Not sure I ever want to compete, but I do want to understand what they are looking for in a solid install. It couldn't hurt.

And if I judge, I get to hear more quality installs. 

One day you guys can complain about me.


----------



## crazyder (Mar 3, 2007)

So give a run through of what the day is like, since most of us probably haven't ever done something like this.

Is there a cost? Who determines class? Do we just pull up and say hop on in and judge away!


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

8 am - I get there and get stuff set up.

9am - People start showing up and getting their cars looking pretty. Competitors are ususlly listening to each other's cars from about this time til judging starts.

11am - The judges will start judging cars. Cars will line up at the install judging spot when they want to get their car judged. After being judged on installation they will drive up to the SQ judging.

12 noon - The last time anyone can sign up to be judged.

5 pm (or so) - Trophies for 1st-3rd in each category are given out.

5:15 pm - Everyone realizes they are sunburnt.

The cost for the show is - $30
The cost for an IASCA membership is - $60
Judge training (December 6th and 7th) - $100

Note: If you are signing up for the judge training (which takes place December 6th and 7th) you will not have to pay for membership for the year. It is included in the judge training.

The class is determined by the rules. (please read them at IASCA.com)

Nutshell version:
Rookie- First year competing
Amateur- You are NOT sponsored by anyone and don't work in the car audio field.
Pro- You work in a car audio shop or are sponsored.
Ultimate - Your car is a rolling stereo and has been severely modified.
Manufacturer- Your car represents a manufacturer.


----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

SoCalSQ said:


> 5:15 pm - Everyone realizes they are sunburnt. And all meet at the local Hooters to drink the pain away.


fixed


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

This might answer a few questions for yall

http://iasca.com/content/Formats/01overview.aspx

http://www.iasca.com/content/Formats/02sqi.aspx
http://www.iasca.com/content/Formats/03sqc.aspx


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

I am thinking about coming up for the show and competing in SQC, but may not be able to stay all day.

Since I'm sure to win 1st place , how will I pick up my giant trophy if I'm not there during the awards presentations?

Also, does one need to join the IASCA in order to compete?


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

dvflyer said:


> I am thinking about coming up for the show and competing in SQC, but may not be able to stay all day.
> 
> Since I'm sure to win 1st place , how will I pick up my giant trophy if I'm not there during the awards presentations?
> 
> Also, does one need to join the IASCA in order to compete?


Have someone else bring the trophy for u mike! 
No, you don't have to join IASCA to compete. Joining IASCA adds 5 pts to your scoresheet as bonus points. Having IASCA sticker is also 5 pts, IIRC, it's been that long for me to remember 

Todd, my iasca membership is expired, but I am/was a judge, do I get the 5 pts? 

Thanks


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Todd told me they are not doing SQC, but another from (install and sound).....so.....better tell Bing to start techflexing your signal and power  j/k


----------



## crazyder (Mar 3, 2007)

Think I will show up, but definitely gone before 5, got a Kings game to go to. Will be nice to hear what judges say just switched amps and the tuning is off still.


----------



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)

BigRed said:


> Todd told me they are not doing SQC, but another from (install and sound).....so.....better tell Bing to start techflexing your signal and power  j/k



As of yesterday they are doing SQC1 according to my phone call with Todd...


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

cool....Todd told me something different a few weeks ago


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I'm bummed, I can't make it down for the show. I was supposed to go but my babysitter canceled on me.


----------



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)

quality_sound said:


> I'm bummed, I can't make it down for the show. I was supposed to go but my babysitter canceled on me.




Babysitter...... tell your brother's wife to not go party for one night... and your parents that their grand kids need some spoiling... 

oh well next time..... ill be there with bell's on...... just not with the car everybody thinks im bringing...


----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

dual700 said:


> Have someone else bring the trophy for u mike!
> No, you don't have to join IASCA to compete. Joining IASCA adds 5 pts to your scoresheet as bonus points. Having IASCA sticker is also 5 pts, IIRC, it's been that long for me to remember
> 
> Todd, my iasca membership is expired, but I am/was a judge, do I get the 5 pts?
> ...


You must have a current membership to obtain the 5 points, I do know that Todd is planning on having sign up form on hand you should be able to re-up or re-register.



Insane01VWPassat said:


> Babysitter...... tell your brother's wife to not go party for one night... and your parents that their grand kids need some spoiling...
> 
> oh well next time..... ill be there with bell's on...... just not with the car everybody thinks im bringing...


Fred..... did you finally finish your barbie pink corvette???


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Do I have to paid $60 bucks competition membership, plus the $30 bucks at the door?


----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

if you want to join IASCA you must pay the 60.00 for the membership, then the 30.00 tocompete in the event.

you do not however have to register with IASCA to compete. being a member alows to to gain 5 extra points during the show and will allow you to earn caps points towards getting to Nats.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

It_Hertz said:


> Fred..... did you finally finish your barbie pink corvette???


No, no, no...we did his pink Barbie Hummer.


----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

ROFL


----------

